# Day trading multiple instruments



## banco (5 March 2016)

I've had modest success trading the first 1.5-2 hours of the pit hours of the US corn contract. However probably 1-2 days a week there aren't any good setups (or none that I can see) in Corn in the first couple of hours.

I'm thinking of trying to trade YM as well as corn. However I'm not sure if I'm better off devoting 100% attention to one instrument and just being patient and trying to increase my size when there are opportunities or whether I'm better off dividing my attention between two markets.

For people with experience do prop shop traders etc. trade multiple contracts or are they specialists?


----------



## minwa (5 March 2016)

I'm no prop trader but I don't see why not, if you're not hardcore scalping or DOM reading should have enough concentration for at least 2 markets. 

I daytrade ES and pound or euro at same time, also while playing video games. Lot of time is just waiting. Really depends on if your your strategy requires constant active management.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (5 March 2016)

banco said:


> I've had modest success trading the first 1.5-2 hours of the pit hours of the US corn contract. However probably 1-2 days a week there aren't any good setups (or none that I can see) in Corn in the first couple of hours.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to trade YM as well as corn. However I'm not sure if I'm better off devoting 100% attention to one instrument and just being patient and trying to increase my size when there are opportunities or whether I'm better off dividing my attention between two markets.
> 
> For people with experience do prop shop traders etc. trade multiple contracts or are they specialists?




Yeah they usually trade multiple things at once, usually because they've been watching about 12,000 different markets on their 6-10 screens for a long time so they know when something is out of whack, but also have their favourite "bread & butter" trades on their main market that are their go to trades etc. from what I have seen anyway


----------



## hamli (12 March 2016)

banco said:


> I've had modest success trading the first 1.5-2 hours of the pit hours of the US corn contract. However probably 1-2 days a week there aren't any good setups (or none that I can see) in Corn in the first couple of hours.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to trade YM as well as corn. However I'm not sure if I'm better off devoting 100% attention to one instrument and just being patient and trying to increase my size when there are opportunities or whether I'm better off dividing my attention between two markets.
> 
> For people with experience do prop shop traders etc. trade multiple contracts or are they specialists?




When scalping, liquidity is your friend. Opportunity isn't always going to be available in the one product, so you want to watch other things.
I trade /ES, /NQ, /ZB, /CL, /NG, /GC. Others I have on my watch list are the major currencies euro, jpy, aud, pound, canadian dollars & commodities corn, wheat, soy and metals silver & platinum. But I don't really scalp the latter (although some may have scalping opportunities).


----------



## priya0710 (24 September 2016)

Day trading is good for traders who are not willing to face huge risk. Also who wants to earn quick returns.


----------



## cynic (24 September 2016)

priya0710 said:


> Day trading is good for traders who are not willing to face huge risk. Also who wants to earn quick returns.




I'd be interested to know how you arrived at that opinion. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Ina amran (4 October 2016)

banco said:


> I've had modest success trading the first 1.5-2 hours of the pit hours of the US corn contract. However probably 1-2 days a week there aren't any good setups (or none that I can see) in Corn in the first couple of hours.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to trade YM as well as corn. However I'm not sure if I'm better off devoting 100% attention to one instrument and just being patient and trying to increase my size when there are opportunities or whether I'm better off dividing my attention between two markets.
> 
> For people with experience do prop shop traders etc. trade multiple contracts or are they specialists?







Day trading minimizes your risk for trading and i would recommend to trade on multiple instruments like EUR, GBP, JPY, AUD.
And if you are willing to undertake high volatility then go in for Crude Oil also.


----------



## Ina amran (4 October 2016)

Ina amran said:


> Day trading minimizes your risk for trading and i would recommend to trade on multiple instruments like EUR, GBP, JPY, AUD.
> And if you are willing to undertake high volatility then go in for Crude Oil also.




Day trading will be suitable as there will not be any SWAP charges or Roll Over Cost involved, that would eventually  decrease your profits.


----------



## cynic (4 October 2016)

Ina amran said:


> Day trading will be suitable as there will not be any SWAP charges or Roll Over Cost involved, that would eventually  decrease your profits.




Not necessarily! Have you shorted the EUR/USD in recent times?


----------



## hamli (5 October 2016)

What a fun scalping day/night it was in the US indices. It was all over the place early session.


----------



## CanOz (5 October 2016)

hamli said:


> What a fun scalping day/night it was in the US indices. It was all over the place early session.




Wasn't CL crazy!


----------



## hamli (5 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> Wasn't CL crazy!




Yes it was. I was a lot happier when it was down though, I will need to get into defensive mode for CL soon if it rallies another point and a half.


----------

